# الدهان



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الدهان

جزء ( 1 ) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ -	مواد الدهان كاملة بالطلاء الأولى والأصباغ للأماكن الداخلية والخارجية حسب الموضح بالرسومات وما هو موصف في هذا القسم .

1/2	المراجع 
أ -	FS	المواصفات الفيدرالية 
P-W-158E	الشمع من النوع السائل للأغراض العامة .
TT-E-489G	دهان زيت فرن لامع ( للأسطح الداخلية والخارجية ).
TT-E-506K	دهان زيت فرن لامع خفيف اللون أو أبيض (للاستخدام الداخلى)
TT-E-509B(2)	دهان زيت فرن عديم الرائحة داخلي لامع خفيف اللون أو أبيض
TT-E-527C	دهان زيت فرن غير لامع
TT-E-543A(1)	دهان فرن بطانة أبيض أو خفيف اللون 
TT-F-336E	حشو ، خشب ، معجون 
TT-P-19C(2)	دهان مستحلب اكريليك خارجى 
TT-P-25E(2)	طبقة أولية خارجية (بطانة جاهزة للخشب بيضاء أو خفيفة اللون)
TT-P-29J(1)	دهان أساس( Latex ) داخلى أملس أبيض أو ملون 
TT-P-30E	دهان زيتى عديم الرائحة داخلى أملس ابيض أو خفيف اللون 
TT-P-37D	دهان راتينجى زيت للزخرفة الخارجية الوان داكنة 
TT-P-52D	دهان زيتى ( قلوى- زيتى ) لتشققات الأخشاب والأوجه الأولية 
TT-P-55B(2)	دهان مستحلب بولى فينيل خارجى
TT-P-81 E	دهان زيتى قلوى جاهز الخلط متوسط الظلال
TT-P-641G(1)	طبقة أولية مسحوق الزنك - أوكسيد زنك ( للأسطح المجلفنة ) 
TT-P-645A	دهان اولى كرومات زنك من النوع القلوى 
TT-P-650(1)	طبقة بطانة أوكسيد زنك ( للأسطح المجلفنة ) 
TT-P-664C(2)	طبقة أولية صناعية مانعة للصدأ مقاومة للا كيهات 
TT-S-176E(1)	دهان أساس سطحى نوع الورنيش للأرضية والخشب 
TT-S-300A	صمغ اللك 
TT-S-708A(2)	أصباغ زيتية شبه شفافة للخشب خارجية 
TT-S-711C	أصباغ نوع زيتى للخشب خارجية 
TT-V-86C(1)	ورنيش زيت مطاطى (للأثاث الخشبى والمعدنى) 
ب -	SSPC	مجلس دهان المنشآت الصلب
SP-6-63	التنظيف التجارى بالسفع 
SP-10-63T	التنظيف بالسفع لقرب اللون الأبيض . 
ج -	ASTM	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
ASTM D 16	التعريفات القياسية للمصطلحات المتعلقة بالدهان والورنيش واللاكيهات والمنتجات المعلقة الأخرى
ASTM D 562	قوام الدهانات باستخدام مقياس لزوجة سترومر 
ASTM D 2833	الفهرس القياسى لطرق اختيار الألوان والطبقات المعمارية 
ASTM D 3276	الدليل القياسى لمفتشى الدهان ( اسطح معدنية ) 
ASTM D 3927	الدليل القياسى لحالة والصفقات الدولية للدهان
ASTM E 84	خصائص احتراق السطح لمواد المبانى


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

/3	التقديمات 
أ -	بيانات المنتج 
تقدم بيانات الصانع الفنية والمعلومات الشاملة تعليمات التخفيف والخلط والمعالجة واللمسات النهائية .
ب -	نشرات الألوان القياسية للصانع .
ج -	تقارير الاختبارات وشهادات المطابقة .
د- العينات : قبل بدء العمل يتم تقديم عينات الألوان للأسطح التى يتم دهانها . تقدم العينات لمراجعة المهندس للون والملمس فقط وتقدم قائمة بالمواد وطرق التنفيذ لكل طبقة من عينات التشطيب .
1-	تقدم عدد (2) عينة على لوح صلب مقاس 300 × 300 مم لكل لون ومادة وملمس مماثلة لما سيتم على الطبيعة . يعاد تقديم العينات حسب ما يطلب المهندس حتى تمام قبول اللمعة واللون والملمس المحدد .
2-	الأسطح الخشبية : تقدم (2) عينة مقاس 100 × 200 مم لتشطيب الخشب الطبيعى والمصبوغ على نفس أنواع الخشب الفعلية . يعرف كل نوع ببطاقة لتحديد الموضع والتطبيق .
3-	المباني الخرسانية : تقدم (2) عينة مربعة 100 مم على المبانى لكل نوع تشطيب ولون مع بيان الحشو والطبقة الأولية وطبقة التشطيب .
4-	تطلى طبقة مزدوجة من تشطيبات الدهان يتم اعتمادها كعينات على أسطح الجدران ومكونات المبنى الداخلية والخارجية الأخرى . تخصص عينة بمساحة 9م2 على الأقل من السطح بكامل طبقات التشطيب حسب التوجيه حتى يتم الحصول على المطلوب من بريق ولون وملمس مع تهيئة ظروف الإضاءة للمعاينة بموقع العمل .
5-	يتم الاعتماد النهائى للألوان بناءا على العينات المنفذة بالموقع .

1/4	النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
أ -	تورد المواد لموقع العمل فى عبوات الصانع الأصلية الجديدة والمغلقة وحاويات تحمل اسم الصانع والبطاقة والمعلومات التالية :
-	الاسم أو العلامة التجارية للمادة .
-	رقم مخزون الصانع وتاريخ التصنيع .
-	اسم الصانع ( المنتج ) .
-	المحتويات بالحجم للأصباغ الرئيسية ومكونات السائل .
-	تعليمات التخفيف .
-	تعليمات التطبيق .
-	رقم واسم اللون .
‌ب-	تخزن المواد الغير مستخدمة فى عبوات محكمة ومغطاة فى منطقة جيدة التهوية بحماية من الرطوبة وأشعة الشمس المباشرة ودرجات الحرارة الأقل من 10ه درجات مئوية أو أعلى من الحدود التى يوصى بها الصانع . يحتفظ بالعبوات المستخدمة فى مخزن للدهانات فى حالة نظيفة خالية من المواد الغريبة والمخلفات .
ج -	يتم الحفاظ على منطقة التخزين نظيفة ومرتبة : يتم التخلص يوميا من الخرق(قطع القماش) الملوثة بالزيوت والفضلات. يتم اتخاذ كافة الاحتياطات لضمان الحماية الكافية لمنطقة العمل والعاملين من أخطار الحريق والأخطار الصحية الناتجة عن مناولة وخلط واستخدام الدهانات.

1/5	ضمان الجودة 
أ -	مسئولية المصدر الواحد : يورد الطلاء الأولى و بطانات الدهان الأخرى من منتجات نفس صانع دهان التشطيب . ويجب استخدام مواد التخفيف المعتمدة من صانع الدهانات وتستخدم فقط فى حدود التوصيات .
ب -	تنسيق الأعمال: يتم مراجعة الأقسام الأخرى من هذه المواصفات والتى فيها يتم عمل دهانات أولية لضمان توافق نظام الطبقات الكلى لمختلف الأسطح . عند الطلب تقدم معلومات وخصائص مواد التشطيب المقدمة للاستخدام لضمان توافق الطبقات الأولية المستخدمة .
ج-	.جودة المواد : تورد افضل منتجات مبيعات دهانات الصانع التجارية لمختلف انواع الطبقات الموصفة . لا تقبل عبوات الدهان التى لاتحمل بيانات تعريف الصانع .

1/6	احتياطات العمل 
أ -	يجب عدم الطلاء فى الأجواء المتربة أو عندما تكون العوامل الجوية أو درجات الحرارة غير مناسبة . يجب عدم دهان الأسطح الخارجية عندما يكون الطقس ممطر أو رطب . يتم الالتزام بتوصيات الصانع بخصوص درجات حرارة الطلاء وفترة الجفاف .
ب -	تستخدم فقط الدهانات التى تخفف بالماء عندما تكون درجة حرارة الأسطح التى يتم دهانها ودرجة حرارة الجو المحيط تتراوح بين 10 درجات مئوية و 32 درجة مئوية ما لم تسمح تعليمات الصانع المطبوعة خلاف ذلك .
ج -	تستخدم دهانات تخفف بالمذيبات عندما تكون درجة حرارة الأسطح التى يتم دهانها ودرجة حرارة الجو المحيط تتراوح بين 7 درجات مئوية و 35 درجة مئوية ما لم تسمح تعليمات الصانع المطبوعة بغير ذلك .
د -	يجب عدم طلاء الدهان عندما تتجاوز الرطوبة النسبية 8䀵% أو على الأسطح الرطبة أو المبللة إلا اذا سمحت تعليمات الصانع المطبوعة بذلك .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواد
أ -	جودة المواد : تكون الدهانات والبطانات والطبقات الأولية جاهزة الخلط بمصنع الصانع وتورد عبواتها المختومة وببطاقات تعريف الصانع . تورد أفضل فئات منتجات الصانع المعتمد لتوريد مواد الدهانات لمختلف انواع الطبقات . تكون مواد الدهانات والتشطيب تصنيف أول طبقا لمقاييس astm e 84 . لا تقبل المواد التى لاتحمل بيانات تعريف الصانع والدالة على انها من أفضل المنتجات القياسية . تستخدم منتجات نفس الصانع للطلبات المتتالية .
ب -	صبغات الألوان : تكون صافية غير ناحلة للون من الأنواع المستخدمة لتناسب الأسطح والأغراض المحددة .
ج -	اللون والملمس 
1-	الدهان الخارجى : يكون لون وملمس الدهان الخارجى حسب المحدد بالرسومات وحسب اعتماد المهندس.
2-	الدهان الداخلى : تكون الألوان والملمس ودرجات اللمعان حسب المحدد فى رسومات ومواصفات التصميم الداخلى أو حسب اعتماد المهندس . اختيار الألوان يتضمن الوان أمان للأخطار طبقا لمقاييس asni z 53.1 – لائحة ألوان الأمان لتعليم الأخطار الطبيعية . الطبقة الأولية تطلى بلون مخفف بنفس لون الطبقة النهائية ولكن باختلاف كافى للتميز بينها لايضاحها عن الطبقات السابقة .
د -	العفن الفطرى : يجب ان تحتوى الدهانات على مواد قاتلة للعفن الفطرى حسب توصيات الصانع .
هـ-	المواد المذيبة والمخففة : حسب توصيات صانع الدهانات.

2/2	جدول الدهان 
أ -	جدول الدهان الخارجى
1-	الخرسانة والبياض والمبانى دهان أملس الملمس
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة اكريليك يخفف بمادة مذيبة .
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	مستحلب كوبوليمر اكريليك غشـاء رقيق تام الجفاف بسمك 25 ميكرون .
ج) طبقة التشطيب :	مثل الطبقة الثانية .
2-	الخرسانة والبياض والمباني محببة الملمس 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة اكريليك يخفف بمادة مذيبة .
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	مستحلب كوبوليمر اكريليك ( تطلى بالرش ) غشاء رقيق تام الجفاف بسمك 50 ميكرون .
ج) طبقة التشطيب:	مستحلب كوبوليمر اكريليك غشاء رقيق تام الجفاف بسمك 50 ميكرون .
3-	المعادن الحديدية 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة ايبوكسى بوليمايد معالج بسمك 50 ميكرون .
ب) الطبقة الثانية :	ايبوكسى عالى التكوين سمك 125 ميكرون . 
ج) طبقة التشطيب	:	مركب ثنائى بولى يوريثان شبه لامع سمك 50 ميكرون . 
4-	المعادن المطلية بالزنك 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة اكريليك تخفف بالماء للحديد المجلفن.
ب) الطبقة الثانية :	دهان زيتي فرن شبه لامع 30 ميكرون . 
ج) طبقة التشطيب :	مثل الطبقة الثانية 
5-	دهانات الخشب 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة خشب زيتيه + معجون خشب .
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	دهان زيتي فرن شبه لامع 30 ميكرون . 
ج) طبقة التشطيب	:	مثل الطبقة الثانية .
6-	التشطيب الطبيعي للخشب 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	صبغة خشب زيتيه.
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	دهان لاكر شبه لامع 25 ميكرون .
ج) الطبقة الثالثة	:	مثل الطبقة الثانية . 
د) طبقة التشطيب :	مثل الطبقة الثانية . 
ب -	جدول الدهان الداخلى 
1-	الخرسانة والبياض الأسمنتى والألواح الجبسية والألواح الأسمنتية وأعمال الجبس الزخرفية وحوائط المبانى 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة ملساء اكريليك يخفف بمادة مذيبة .
ب) الطبقة الثانية :	مستحلب اكريليك غشاء جاف رقيق سمك 25ميكرون.
ج) طبقة التشطيب	:	مثل الطبقة الثانية .
2-	دهان ايبوكسي على الفرشة الأسمنتية للأرضيات وعلى حوائط البلوك والبياض
أ) الطبقة الأولية	: حسب توصيات صانع دهان الابوكسى.
ب) الطبقة الثانية	: دهان ايبوكسى من مركبين بوليمايد معالج مع إضافة سليكا مانعة للانزلاق بسماكة طبقة رقيقة جافة 100ميكرون.
ج) مادة التشطيب	: مثل الطبقة الثانية.
3-	المعادن الحديدية 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة زيتيه
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	دهان زيتي فرن شبه لامع30 ميكرون .
ج) طبقة التشطيب :	مثل الطبقة الثانية .
4-	المعادن بطلاء الزنك 
أ) مماثلة للمحدد بجدول الدهان الخارجى .
5-	الخشب المدهون والطبيعى التشطيب 
أ) مماثل للمحدد بجدول الدهان الخارجى .
6-	المواسير المكشوفة والمجاري والأعمال المعدنية 
أ) الطبقة الأولية	:	بطانة زيتيه.
ب) الطبقة الثانية	:	دهان زيتي فرن شبه لامع 30 ميكرون. 
ج) الطبقة الثالثة	:	مثل الطبقة الثانية .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	المعاينة
أ -	تفحص الأسطح السفلية والظروف التى فى ظلها يتم أداء اعمال الدهان ويتم الشروع فى العمل فقط بعد أن تكون الظروف مرضية .
ب -	يجب عدم الدهان على أسـطح متسخة أو بها صدأ أو شحوم أو رطوبة أو فى اى ظروف ضارة أو تمنع تكوين غشاء رقيق عالى التحمل من الدهان .

3/2	إعداد السطح 
أ -	عام 
1-	يتم إزالة الخردوات والملحقات وأسطح الماكينات والألواح وتركيبات الاضاءة وما شابه ذلك من بنود بالمكان لا يتم تشطيبها بالدهان أو توضع وقاية سطحية مناسبة قبل البدء فى اعداد السطوح وعمليات الدهان . يتم الإزالة فى حالة الضرورة للدهان الكامل للبنود والأسطح المجاورة . بعد الانتهاء من دهان كل فراغ أو مساحة ويتم إعادة البنود الى مواضعها .
2-	تنظف الأسطح التى تدهن قبل تطبيق الدهان أو معالجة السطح. يتم ازالة الزيوت والشحوم قبل التنظيف الميكانيكى . يتم وضع برنامج لأعمال التنظيف والدهان بحيث لاتلوث عملية النظافة الأسطح المدهونة حديثا .
3-	يتم أداء اعداد السطح وإجراءات النظافة طبقا لتعليمات صانع الدهانات وكما هو موصف في هذا القسم لكل ظروف سطح سفلى محدد .
4-	تملأ الفراغات والتشققات والأماكن المفرغة والوصلات المفتوحة وغيرها بمادة حشو مناسبة وبعد جفاف الحشو يصنفر حتى تشطيب أملس.
5-	تدهن الأسطح بالدهان الأولى بما لا يزيد عن 8 ساعات بعد تنظيفها . يتم دهان طبقات فاصلة على الطبقات الأولية الغير مناسبة أو يتم ازالتها ويعاد طلائها بمادة أولية طبقا لما هو مطلوب . يتم اخطار المهندس كتابة بأى مشاكل متوقعة عند استخدام نظام الطلاء المحدد للأسطح المطلاة بواسطة آخرين .
ب -	أعمال الخرسانة و البياض والمبانى : يتم اعداد سطوح الخرسانة وحوائط البلوك الخرسانى والبياض الأسمنتى والبياض الجبسي التى يتم طلاؤها وذلك بازالة التفتتات والطباشير والأتربة والأوساخ والشحوم والزيوت ويتم تخشينها طبقا للمطلوب . تستخدم طرق تنظيف بالسفع اذا اوصى بذلك صانع الدهانات واعتمده المهندس .
1-	يتم تحديد قلوية ومحتوى رطوبة السطوح التى يتم طلاؤها باجراء الاختبارات المناسبة . اذا وجد أن الأسطح قلوية للحد الذى يؤدى الى حدوث تبثر وحرق دهان التشطيب ، يجب اصلاح هذا الوضع قبل تطبيق الدهان . يجب عدم دهان الأسطح عندما يتجاوز محتوى الرطوبة المسموح به وفقا لتعليمات الصانع المطبوعة .
2-	تنظف أسطح الأرضية الخرسانية المجدولة للدهان بمحلول تجارى من حامض الكلوريدريك أو أى منظف حمضى آخر . تغسل الأرضية بعد ذلك بماء نظيف لتعادل الحامض ، وتترك لتجف قبل الدهان .
ج -	الالواح الجبسية : يتم اصلاح التشققات البسيطة والثقوب بمركب تشطيب وتصنفر لتنعم بعد الجفاف .
د -	الخشب : تنظف الأسطح الخشبية التى تطلى من الأوساخ والزيوت وغيرها من مواد غريبة وذلك باستخدام مكشطة و سلك معدنى وصنفرة طبقا للمطلوب . تصنفر الأسطح الظاهرة للرؤيا حتى تصبح ملساء وتزال الأتربة . تصنفر وتنظف العقد الخشبية وتطلى بطبقة رقيقة من الشيلاك الأبيض أو بدهان أساس آخر موصى به ومعروف قبل تطبيق الدهان الأولى . بعد الدهان الأولى تملأ الثقوب والعيوب الأخرى بالأسطح المشطبة بحشو معجون أو حشو خشب لدائنى ويصنفر بعد جفافه .
هـ-	المعادن الحديدية : تنظف الأسطح المعدنية الحديدية غير المجلفنة التى لم تطلى بالمصنع ، يتم ازالة المونة و البياض والشحوم والأوساخ والصدأ وقشور المصنع المفككة وغيرها من مواد غريبة بواسطة محاليل أو بطرق ميكانيكية توافق متطلبات مجلس دهان الانشاءات الصلب قبل وضع الطبقة الأولية .
و-	الأسطح الحديدية المطلية بالدهان الأولى بالمصنع : يتم ازالة الشحوم والزيوت و المواد الغريبة الأخرى بمنظف معتمد مصنع لهذا الغرض . يجب العمل بعناية لتلافى الأضرار ببطانة المصنع . يتم عمل لمسات بسيطة لأجزاء الدهان الأولى التالفة بدهان يستخدم للدهان الأولى .
ز-	الأسطح (المجلفنة) بطبقة زنك : يتم ازالة الشحوم والزيوت بمنظف مصنع لهذا الغرض . يتم معالجة الأسطح بمركب كيميائى مثل الغسيل بحامض الفوسفوريك . يتم ازالة الحامض تماما باستخدام ماء نظيف .


3/3	اعداد المواد 
أ-	تخلط وتعد مواد الدهان طبقا لتوجيهات الصانع .
ب-	يتم الحفاظ على الحاويات المستخدمة فى الخلط والتطبيق فى منطقة ظروف نظيفة وخالية من المواد الغريبة والمخلفات .
ج -	تقلب المواد جيدا قبل الاستعمال لعمل خليط موحد الكثافة ، يتم التقليب اثناء العمل حسب المطلوب . لا يجب تقليب الغشاء الدقيق المكون على سطح مواد الدهان مع مادة الدهان . يتم ازالة الغشاء وفى حالة الضرورة يتم تقليب المواد قبل الاستخدام.

3/4	الدهان 
أ -	يتم الدهان طبقا لتوجيهات الصانع . تستخدم أدوات الطلاء ووسائل مناسبة لنوع المواد التى يتم دهانها . يجب عدم تجاوز توصيات الصانع لمعدلات التغطية للجالون تطلى المواد بعناية وانتظام للسمك الرقيق بدون تسييل أو الزوائد أو التنميل أو غيرها من عيوب . يتم الدهان بالحد الأدنى من علامات الفرشاة . يجب ان تكون الأسطح المشطبة متجانسة اللمعة واللون والملمس وان تطابق العينات المعتمدة .
ب -	تترك الطبقات حتى تجف تماما قبل دهان الطبقة التالية وتترك السطوح بحد أدنى 24 ساعة بين كل طبقة وأخرى للسطح الواحد ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك بواسطة صانع مواد الدهان .
ج -	تنعم الطبقات التحتية بصنفرة للمعادن الداخلية كاملة ومنتظمة لإعداد سطح ناعم للطبقات النهائية .
د -	يطلى الدهان بالفرشاة أو الرول أو الرش أو أى وسيلة معتمدة طبقا لتوجيهات الصانع. تستخدم فرشاة مناسبة لنوع مواد الطلاء . تستخدم رولات مخملية أو من وبر صوف الخراف طبقا لتوصيات الصانع للمواد والملمس المطلوب.
هـ-	يتم الدهان بالفرشاة وتكون طبقات دهان الفرشاة للأسطح بغشاء رقيق متساوى . لا تقبل الأسطح التى بها علامات الفرشاة أو تسييل أو زوائد أو غيرها من عيوب اعمال الدهان . يتم طلاء الدهانات الأولية أو الطبقات الأولى بدقة ، ما لم يسمح باستخدام ماكينات دهان .
و-	باستثناء ما يوصف خلاف ذلك تطلى طبقة أولية على المواد المطلوب دهانها أو تشطيبها.
ز-	يتم دهان الطبقة الأولى على السطوح المنظفة أو السابق معالجتها أو المعدة للدهان حيثما يكون مناسب عمليا بعد اعدادها وقبل الاضرار بالسطح.
ح -	تكون عـدد الطبقات وسمك الغشاء المطلوبة حسب المحدد بصرف النظر عن طريقة التنفيذ . يتم الصنفرة بين كل طبقة دهان فرن ودهان ورنيش بصنفرة ورق ناعمة أو حك الأسطح بحجر خفاف حيثما هو مطلوب لعمل سطح مستوى وناعم طبقا لتعليمات صانع الدهان .
ط -	تترك فترة كافية بين كل طبقة ناجحة للسماح بالجفاف التام . يجب عدم طلاء الطبقة التالية إلا عندما لا تتشوه الدهانات أو الشعور بالالتصاق بعد الضغط عليها برفق بالأصابع وفى حالة قلة التصاق طبقة الدهان السفلية .
ى-	يكون نوع الدهان واللون ومعالجة السطح طبقا للجدول . يتم دهان طبقات التشطيب المتوافقة مع الدهانات الأولية المستخدمة .
ك -	في حالة ظهور الطبقات التحتية او الصبغة أو خلافه من خلال طبقة التشطيب ، يتم دهان طبقات اضافية حتى يصبح غشاء الدهان منتظم التشطيب واللون والمظهر . يتم التأكد من أن جميع الأسطح شاملة الحواف والزوايا واللحامات وأدوات التثبيت الظاهرة قد غطيت بغشاء رقيق بسمك مساو للماثل للأسطح المسطحة .
ل -	يجب دهان الأسطح خلف المعدات المتحركة والأثاث مثل الأسطح الظاهرة . تدهن الأسطح خلف المعدات أو الأثاث الدائم الثابت بطبقة أولية فقط . تعرف الأسطح الظاهرة بأنها المناطق الظاهرة للرؤيا مثل صناديق أجهزة الاشعاع الحرارى والأغطية والشبكات وغيرها من بنود تكون فى مواضعها فى المساحات المجدولة للدهان .
م _	عندما تظهر الخلفية خلف أغطية فتحات الهواء يتم دهان الأسطح الداخلية للمجارى والفراغات بدهان اسود أملس غير براق .
ن -	يتم دهان الجوانب الخلفية لفتحات النفاذ والأغطية المتحركة وذات المفصلات بشكل متجانس مع الأسطح الظاهرة .
س-	تشطب الأبواب الخارجية وحواف القمة والقاع والجوانب بنفس لون الوجه الخارجى ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .
ع -	لا تبطن الأسطح المعدنية المبطنة بالمصنع ويتم عمل لمسات دهان .
ف -	سمك الغشاء الرقيق الجاف : ينفذ غشاء رقيق جاف لكل نوع تشطيب شاملا الطبقة الأولية والنهائية بحيث لا يقل عن اجمالى سمك الغشاء الجاف المحدد بجدول الدهانات .
ص -	طلاء دهان الفرن يطلى بالرول ويعاد توزيع الدهان بالرول بانتظام وملمس ناعم . لا تترك آثار الرول مثل فجوات أو عدم انتظام الملمس وعلامات الانزلاق أو غيرها من عيوب السطح .
ق -	التشطيب ( المعتم ) بالصبغة : تغطى الأسطح تماما لعمل سطح معتم ناعم موحد التشطيب واللون والمظهر والتغطية . لا يقبل السطح الذى به عيوب مثل التسييل والزوائد وعلامات الفرشاة والفجوات وانحناءات وغيرها من عيوب اعمال الدهان .
ر -	التشطيب الشفاف : تستخدم طبقات متعددة لعمل سطح ناعم لامع بغشاء رقيق متساوى اللمعان يتم التشطيب بدون فجوات أو تغييم أو عدم انتظام اللون أو التسييل أو علامات الفرشاة أو ثقوب المسامير أو غيرها من عيوب السطح . يتم عمل نهو مصبوغ ( مخضب) للطبقات النهائية ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك .
ش -	الأعمال المكتملة : يجب مطابقة العينات المعتمدة للون والملمس والتغطية . يجب ازالة او اعادة دهان الأعمال الغير مطابقة للمتطلبات الموصفة .

3/5	النظافة والحماية 
أ -	النظافة 
1-	أثناء سير العمل، يتم التخلص من مخلفات مواد الدهان والنفايات والعبوات الفارغة وقطع القماش فى نهاية كل يوم عمل .
2-	عند انتهاء اعمال الدهان ينظف زجاج النوافذ وغيرها من اسطح تناثر عليها الدهان. يزال تناثر الدهان بالوسائل المناسبة للغسيل والحك مع العناية لتلافى خدش او اتلاف الأسطح المشطبة .
ب -	الحماية 
1-	يتم حماية الأعمال الأخرى سواء التى يتم دهانها أم لا ضد التلف الناتج من الدهان وتشطب الأعمال ويتم إصلاح آي تلفيات بالتنظيف او الاصلاح او الاستبدال واعادة دهانها على النحو المقبول لدى المهندس .
2-	يتم وضع علامات تحذير " دهان رطب " أو حسب المطلوب لحماية السطوح المدهونة حديثا ويتم ازالة اى تغليفات حماية وضعت بواسطة الآخرين لحماية اعمالهم بعد اكتمال اعمال الدهان .
3-	عند اكتمال الأعمال الأخرى، يتم عمل اللمسات وترميم الأسطح التالفة و/او المعيبة .


----------



## mohamed2009 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## brahim-kh (1 يناير 2010)

تسلم إيدك ... والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مصطفى المنفلوطى (3 يناير 2010)

بارك اللة فيك لان هذة المعلومات تفيد كلمن يعمل فى اعمال الديكور والتشطيبات


----------



## architect one (17 فبراير 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## nour89 (27 مارس 2010)

*بارك اللة فيك لان هذة المعلومات تفيد كلمن يعمل فى اعمال الديكور والتشطيبات*​


----------



## hananfadi (27 مارس 2010)

كالعادة مواضيعك ممتازة و متميزة شكرا لك


----------



## architect one (13 مايو 2010)

الأخت نور والأخت هنادي بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما وأدعو من الله أن تعم الفائدة للجميع .


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (10 يونيو 2010)

thnx


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (10 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (13 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## hatem_shaker (28 يونيو 2010)

*سؤال فى دهلنات ضد الحريق*

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​هل لى ان اسأل عن الدهانات التى تستخدم على الحديد وتكون ضد الحريق؟
وماهى اختباراتها؟

وشكرا​


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ حاتم شاكر تحية وبعد :
لي مشاركة أخرى لأعمال الحديد يرجى الرجوع اليها 
شكراً لمرورك وبارك الله بك .


----------

